# Walk behind 8hp Kohler leaf blower issues...



## mercman1951 (Jun 13, 2011)

Old Kohler engine is shot. Bought a new engine, was going to hitch the blower to the lawn tractor to blow leaves...problem? Can't get the old Kohler engine shaft separated from fan to remove it. Already tried a 3 point puller. No luck. Any ideas? Typing from phone, apologies for typos.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If the impeller is not held on,by a bolt through the center,chances are,it has a set-screw,or roll-pin,at the collar,between the engine,and blower housing.
It looks,in the last pic,like one,on the right side of the collar.
Rotate it,slowly ,by hand,and check it.,to make sure.


----------



## mercman1951 (Jun 13, 2011)

No set screws. There is a woodruff key, but aside from an allen headed shoulder bolt in the front of the engine shaft, thete is nothing else I can see to hold it on.. Soaked it last night, tried pulling again this mirning. Still nothing. I'm stumped...about ready to cut the engine shaft in half so I can pound on it on a workbench.


----------



## herdsman (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like a job for the blue wrench!


----------



## mercman1951 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hack saw and 15 minutes took care of it. Then we beat the s*it out of it with a BFH in a vice to get what was left of the shaft out of the fan. It was just really seized in place.


----------

